# WARNING - Hard Body Porn...



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Just going through the lures for the trip to Mallacoota and replacing broken and rusty trebles etc.
Thought I would post a pic of them, looks awesome laid out like this...

No issues here, honest luv they were all a $1 each...










I have only missed one in the first row.
So if someone can help me with that it would be appreciated...

First Row
Luckycraft NW Pencil
Berkely Pop Dog
Maria Wise Dog
Smith Towadi
Daiwa Morethan Slider
Atomic Hardz K9 pup
Bassday Crystal Pop Sinking
Ecogear PX45 (x2)
Unknown has TTF on belly
Scum Blades (x4 from Scumline Tackle)
Ecogear ZX35

Second Row
Palms DIY Popper
Stiffy Popper
R2S Bubble Pop
Owner Cultiva Popper
Yamishita Pop Queen
R2S Bubble Pop
Ecogear PP 607
Lucycraft Sammy 65 (x3)
Lucycraft S8
R2S Bubble Pop (x2)

Third Row
Smith Shirasu Minnow 48
Smith Shirasu LLF 48
Stiffy Minnow (x2)
Megabass X70 (x4)
Megabass Stepcat
Luckycraft Flash Minnow
ZBL System Minnow (x2)
Rapala XR6 (x2)
Evergreen Tiny Predator

Fourth Row
Jackall Diving Chubby 38 (x3)
R2S Baby Crank
Megabass 6cc Griffon
Megabass Griffon Mr-X
Owner Cultiva Mirra Shad
Ecogear SX48F (x2)
RMG Scorpion (Halco) (very old)
Bassday Kangoku Shad (x2)
Lovec Wobbler
Owner Cultiva Mirra Shad
Bassday Kangoku Shad

Fifth Row
Luckycraft Bevy Shad
Bassday Kangoku Shad
Luckycraft B'Freeze SP
Luckycraft Bevy Shad
Bassday Kangoku Shad (x2)
Bassday Sugar Minnow
Bassday Sugar Deep
Ecogear SX40
Smith Luna 47
Luckycraft B'Freeze S Long Bill
Megabass X-50
Luckycraft Bevy Minnow
Bassday Kangoku Shad

Sixth Row
Ecogear SX60
Rapala X-Rap Shad (x3)
Megabass Live-X Margay
Luckycraft Staysee
RMG Scorpion (Halco) (very old)
Megabass Flat Slap
Megabass Deep X-200
Luckycraft Sledge 7SP (x2)
Luckycraft Bevy Shad
Luckycraft Staysee

Seventh Row
Rapala X-Rap 10
Megabass Live-X Leviathan (x2)
Megabass Ito Vision 110
Megabass X-92 SW Edonis
Daimiki Longbill (x3)
Duo Grace Minnow Deep
Luckycraft Staysee
Megabass Anthrax

Eighth Row
Megabass X-130
Luckycraft Staysee 120 (x2)
Halco Rosta Pop
Threadybusters x 4
2 homemade flies on 1/8th Jigheads

There are a bunch of others that have been "retired" and then there are the barra lures and the offshore trolling lures and the plastics.
No it's not addictive at all....


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

LostNearBribie said:


> No issues here, honest luv they were all a $1 each...


All fishermen are liars  . They do look nice though.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

LostNearBribie said:


> No issues here, honest luv they were all a $1 each...


And I honestly believe you :shock: ;-) 
Can see a few in that photo I don't have







be back in a moment just off the the shops err for some milk. . . . that's it I need some milk :twisted:


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Milk is good....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's just setting down a challenge. Is there someone called Paffoh in the building?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Every time I hear about hardbody porn, I just reach straight for my chubby or my stiffy!


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

They are both there....

No challenge at all, it is just what I'm taking with me, there is still the offshore lures, the barra lures, the plastics.
But I know it is nothing compared to some. There is a website called lure lovers and there are some serious fanatics on there.
I'm just a sucker, they have an addiction.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have lure envy. If they average (say) $15 each, then there's a decent plasma TV in that photo.

You didn't want me to do that calculation did you :lol: .


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness... :shock: I want it!


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Ado, don't think of it that way.
Please.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That looks pretty impressive but if it came down to choosing between that and a tv it would be no competition....lures without a seconds hesitation.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ado said:


> I have lure envy. If they average (say) $15 each, then there's a decent plasma TV in that photo.


The sort of comment to view when your wife is not looking over the shoulder ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Ado said:


> I have lure envy. If they average (say) $15 each, then there's a decent plasma TV in that photo.
> 
> You didn't want me to do that calculation did you :lol: .

















Have my fingers in my ears














Scary thought














Fingers still in my ears :? ;-)


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Has taken about three years to build this lot.
Not many would wait three years to get a TV and you can't buy a TV a bit at a time as that bit shows up at the right price.
It is just something that has happened really, I never set out to build a collection.
But I love having them all and will steadily keep building.
I'm sure I'm going to loose some next week!

PS. I was asked to put up a list on KFDU, so I have updated the original post here also.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Can I just say, as a point of clarification, that I carry twice that many in my kayak each time I go fishing, and there are more still in their boxes at home.

Who would have thought you could fit a plasma TV, a Wii and a pair of CK pumps in my middle hatch?

But somehow I can't afford an Epirb. :?


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Good stuff Ado.
I don't have an epirb either...


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Having recently fallen to the lure of the hard body candy ..I too am never likely to own an Epirb.


----------

